
Ask HN: What are you favorite OS self-hosted apps? - mmanfrin
I recently got a small cluster set up for side projects and I&#x27;ve set up a few little tools for myself. I got thelounge (web irc client) running and am going to stand up Huginn (IFTTT-ish thing), and I&#x27;m looking for more neat things to run.
======
cjbprime
You could look at [https://apps.sandstorm.io/](https://apps.sandstorm.io/),
any of these are self-hosting.

------
educar
[https://cloudron.io/appstore.html](https://cloudron.io/appstore.html) ?

